# New (to me) Fuji Roubaix ACR 1.0



## jwalther (Jul 4, 2013)

Just picked this up as backup ride, and one I might use for racing down the road. It appears to be a fairly rare bird, being produced for only one year. Anyone know why that was the case exactly? A transitional model? I've read the earlier Roubaix models were higher end bikes, and the later versions went down market. 2010 Fuji ACR 1.0 - BikePedia

Took it out for the first time yesterday, and found it to be a smoother ride than I had anticipated.


----------

